# Where should I be in my apprenticeship



## Alfh1 (Apr 14, 2021)

I am 7 months in and I don’t know if I’m behind or not all I have been doing it fitting the front of sockets and basic single way light switches I haven’t done anything else really, am I behind if I am how can I get ahead


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

This forum is mainly North American centered. You're working for a large outfit that has nothing other than sockets and switches for a single person?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Apprentices, specially first years, get the tedious repetitive jobs to do. These don't require a lot of skill or thinking, and as such the lowest paid worker gets the honour of said jobs.
7 months in and you're installing devices is about normal. You could be digging trenches lol.
In another year or so, as you prove to your supervisor your abilities, you will be assigned more responsibilities. 
Persevere and soon you will have your ticket, assigning those tedious jobs to some new apprentice.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Become the very best one-way switch installer you can and one day very soon somebody will notice and give you some three-way switches to install.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Coppersmith said:


> Become the very best one-way switch installer you can and one day very soon somebody will notice and give you some three-way switches to install.


"And, after only a year on salads... they're gonna move me up to the french fries!" - Louie Anderson "Coming To America"


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

At this point in your career, I would say you should be concentrating on the books.
Assuming you are in school through your local.
Your grades are sent to your employer every six months or whenever the employer requests them.
I moved up from pulling BX in lease spaces to installing Air conditioning motor controls and fire alarm systems, in high rise buildings, by the time I was in my third year of apprenticeship.
This was before a license was required to install fire alarms, in case anyone was wondering.
Do good in school and on the job and you can go far grasshopper.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

7 months is not that long to be in the trade. You are an apprentice and a helper. The helper is there to make things easier for the journeyman. It is also a time to be learning things so take it for what it is. Ask questions, learn as much as you can about theory and code. Don't rush into it and only worry about physically installing things. Watch what the Journeyman is doing and make a list of questions that he can help answer. If you have questions you can always ask us. Equipment and codes differ in the US and Canada as well as England but the concepts are similar and we do have other members from all over the world so your in good hands. Don't get discouraged and hit the books you will be fine.


----------

